

Android: Coming to a TV near you - tosh
http://officialandroid.blogspot.com/2015/01/coming-to-tv-near-you.html

======
jsnk
Note that there's no Samsung in the picture.

Considering Samsung is the biggest Android vendor and TV manufacturer, this
can't be just a coincidence.

It seems like both Google and Samsung want to depart from one another and
avoid becoming too dependent on each other.

